# Rear Suspension Rebuild



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

For the last 3 days ive been taking all my rear A-arms off, shocks apart and painting everything gloss black. I also put a 1" spacer in my rear shocks since I can't afford HL springs, but in addition to that I did something I haven't seen before and I think it looks a lot better. Let me know what you think about the shocks.


































As you can see I cut the plastic covers from the shocks, matched with the stainless spacer I think it looks a lot better.


































Im also installing all new ASR bushings with grease zerks and I will try to do a write up of how I did that here as well.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

i like the shocks..almost makes them look more "classy" in a since..kinda like the fox podium..imo


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, Fronts are getting painted tonight and put back together with spring spacers tomorrow.. Getting ASR kits tomorrow too because UPS is trying to charge me brokerage fees and they only accept debit and cheque... and I had neither today.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks good. I just remove that lil plastic cover all together. heres my brute shocks (that go on my 300 lol) that i redone.










I thought I had a pic of it together but I dont. I actually painted the plastic covers but never installed them. I do like the look of the stainless tho


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

ahh I thought I was the first to think of it lol. Howd you get rid of the plastic completely? Use another smaller retainer or?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

i wanna paint my springs but idk wat color goes wit black an i have nuke rims im thinkin like a hunter orange or a sky blue or sumthin like that im not sure just let prolly gunna get my hl bumper powder coated in watever color i go wit


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> i wanna paint my springs but idk wat color goes wit black an i have nuke rims im thinkin like a hunter orange or a sky blue or sumthin like that im not sure just let prolly gunna get my hl bumper powder coated in watever color i go wit


You might as well get the springs powder coated paint won't hold up.

KAWI RULES


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> i wanna paint my springs but idk wat color goes wit black an i have nuke rims im thinkin like a hunter orange or a sky blue or sumthin like that im not sure just let prolly gunna get my hl bumper powder coated in watever color i go wit


I love my Powdercoating. The guy at my shop does a silver underneath then the color, which gives it the chrome underneath like appearance. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> ahh I thought I was the first to think of it lol. Howd you get rid of the plastic completely? Use another smaller retainer or?


the plastic isnt needed. its just a shield to keep debirs from gettin to the shock shaft. The spring colar retainer thing just holds the spring just fine without the plastic peice. 

I started pulling mine off all my shocks after a couple of the plastic pieces had broke. I dont really see the need. Im sure they help somewhat, but when your rack deep in sloppy mud all the time, i dont see how they do any good.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't just leave that retained with the groove on it IMO, as long as all you do is slow mud riding then no biggy but I do trail as well and I wouldn't trust it..

I got all my bushings and tie rods today, installing right now ill get some pics up when im done. Not sure if I'll do a right up it doesn't seem really neccesary.. most complicated part is tapping new bearings in with a socket and not breaking them. The rest of the plastic bushings you just push in. Also have my front shocks/springs painted and ready to go back together, not sure if Ill get it all done tonight but there will be pics tomorrow or tonight.

Edit: Sorry forgot about you hondanasty, Im running a black brute on nuke rims also.. I guess it depends on your scheme on your brute already.. im going with black and metal (stainless, aluminum etc) but of course you can't get that on a spring. I think the Highlifter springs yellow would look good though, just can't afford em.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

That lil plastic piece does help keep the retainer clip centered but I really dont see it going any where. My rear rhino shocks are done the same way.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Front Shocks Done as well:

























































Back to rear suspension:


----------

